#      ,   ????

## dueron84

!
 ,  ...
    2017 ,     .       ,   ????
       ,   ,    ....

   ,         54-  .

   !!!!!

----------


## .

>

----------


## intermen

> 2017 ,     .       ,   ????


,  ,

----------

> ,  ,


..,  54- - ,    -    ?

----------


## dueron84

> 


      .    2  (  ):

*        .         1  2019 .            , ?*

 ,         01.07.2019. ,        .          .
   ,      01.07.2018.

              , , ?  ,   , :
	  ,       ;
	   -,        ?

   ,  ,       , ,  (              ).  ,            (, ).       .


    ,        .    ,      ,   ,       .

        ????

  !!!

----------


## dueron84

> ,  ,


        -,      ....
.

----------

> 


?!!!!

----------


## dueron84

> ?!!!!


  ????
    -  54-,  ,          ( )    ,  ,       ,         .
  ,  ....
    ?

----------

> ????


 54- 


> ?


        .     ?

----------


## dueron84

> 54-         .     ?


 ,   ....   25  -  ,       .   ....
     ...     ...  !!!
  ,        ,     -...
  ,  -        __2.jpg
  !
__1.jpg

----------


## .

*dueron84*,   .        ,         .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    "          ?
27  2018
*     18  2018 .  -4-20/18186@   
*
       (, ),      .

           .

     ,       .

----------


## inndev

> (, ),      .


*ZHANNET*,      -.     .   -   ?        ?

----------


## ZHANNET

.

----------


## .

*ZHANNET*,   -?   ?   ,          ,     ,   ?      ?  ?

----------


## ZHANNET

,    13 ,       ,    ,    .           , ,    ,   ,    .       ,     ,   ?    .

----------


## ZHANNET

,    ,        ,      ,       .       ,     ,     ,           ,    ,   ,   ,    ,   ,  ?     ,     ,      -   ,      ,         ,    .

----------


## .

> ,







> .


 , ,      ?




> ,     ,     ,           ,


  ?   ,         . 



> ,   ,


  ,      ,        .    
 ,     .    .   ,  .              .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  ,    ,    ,    ,     ,      ??
            ,      12    18  2018 .  -4-20/18186@   ",     -     11.07.2018   ,   ,   ,            .

----------


## .

> 


 ,       ?  :Wink:   ,       ,       .




> 


     ,    .             .  ,       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,         "        () ,      , , , *        , ,*     -     ()     01.07.2019.
    ?       ?     ,  ,   - ,  ,    ? .

----------

> ,


,

----------


## ZHANNET

,       -  ,         . ,       - ,   ,    -    -  ,    "",    ?    ,    -    ""  ?
     ,    ,     -        / -   ""  ?  -          ,      ,  ,     ""   ,  ""      ,          /       ""?      .     ?
    .           ,   ,      ,         . -  , ,    .

----------


## .

> - ,   ,


    ?    ,     .      ,    ?       .    .

----------

-     ?        ?

----------


## .

.       ...

----------

> .       ...


 ,     .    .   ,  .              .

    ,    ?

----------


## .

,   .       .

----------

> ,   .       .


         ,      .   ,    .

----------


## .

> 


      ? ?
 ,

----------

> ? ?
>  ,


,        .

----------


## .

.   .   ,       .
     ,  .   ,       ? ))

----------

> .   .   ,       .
>      ,  .   ,       ? ))


       ,    .     .         .     .

----------


## -

**,      .   



> 


   ,      ,

----------

,         ,    -  . 
                 22.05.2003  54- ,     ,    ,   .  ,    -  .  
             -     ,     .        .     ,   . 1 . 1.2   54-,         .
             ,        ,      .     ,

----------

> ,         ,    -  . 
>                  22.05.2003  54- ,     ,    ,   .  ,    -  .  
>              -     ,     .        .     ,   . 1 . 1.2   54-,         .
>              ,        ,      .     ,


   .

----------

